# Ginger has twins!



## djoborn (Nov 11, 2012)

Our mini lamancha just had twins! The black and white one was really sick when he was born, but thanks to quick thinking by our vet and a neighbor we were able to help him make it through the night and he's doing great now! 

I may start another thread, but Ginger seems to ignore him and pay more attention to his sister. We tried to help him bond right as he was born, but kept having to take him away to help his breathing and had to feed him with a feeding tube down his throat because he was not able to do anything on his own. He is fine now, but it seems as tho he missed something. They are separated from the other goats and are all together and we are hoping that bond happens now that he can breathe, eat, and walk on his own. Any suggestions?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

No suggestions here, sorry. BUT I have to tell you that those are 2 ADORABLE babies!! They are the same colors as the Munchie babies we had last Spring. Our buckling was black and white and our doeling was that pretty golden color. Congratulations!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Awww so so so sweet! Must be a minimancha thing, my minimancha twins are the same colors too!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

As gross as it is, if there is any bedding left in the stall that has some birthing fluids (or if the dam is still discharging some) - smear the buckling in that. The more he smells like her, the better. You can also milk her out a tiny bit and put the milk around his tail (where mom smells the most) and on his head. Is she allowing him to nurse readily?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Also you can hold her while he nurses. Do it every hour. Cuties!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So super cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, look at the cuties.


----------



## djoborn (Nov 11, 2012)

She is not nursing him readily. If he tries to nurse she walks away and doesn't let him. His sister nurses great. He gets a couple swallows if he's quick or if he joins in when his sister is nursing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either hold her or start bottle feeding him.


----------



## djoborn (Nov 11, 2012)

We started bottle feeding and I think he will just be a bottle baby. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he took to the bottle easy.


----------

